
Google, please stop breaking Chromedriver - sbierwagen
https://bbot.org/blog/archives/2018/05/01/google_please_stop_breaking_chromedriver/
======
ynnaD
Why not write a test that fetches the chromedriver page and verifies that it
is running the latest version? That way you will be notified as soon as you're
one version behind, and won't have to chase random inscrutable error messages.

~~~
kamikaz1k
Indeed that's a way to fix it, but I think the OPs complaints are warranted.

